# I'm Having Problems With Cheaters



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've noticed lately I've been having serious problems with cheaters at my local Club. I don't know why.

The first person I noticed was cheating was a very close friend which some may remember from the thread "Chaos is too Overpowered." I recently played him with his orks. He was firing with a standard boyz squad and rolled a number of 4s. He picked them up to roll to wound. I said "Hey, orks a BS 2 aren't they?" 
He replied "Yes, but this is my Mek army."
"show me the entry in the codex, then."
"No it's not in there."
"Then why are you doing it then?"
"Because it's _my_ army"

A bit miffed at this, I looked for other games. I saw a first year nid collector, and I offered him a game. He proptmptly put all his forces on the table, his hive node, his biovore, his raveners and umpteen temagants and genestealers. I started to put my forces out. Started with the infantry, and then put my trusty ol' basilisk on the table, when which he let out a whine.
"No, you can't use that!"
"Why not?"
"You'll blast me to pieces!"
"Yes, but you said that the hive node can respawn everything."
"Ok, fair enough, take the basilisk and leman russ of then! Then it'll be fair."
"But that just leaves me with just a chimera!"
"So?"
Ok, not exactly cheating, but maybe a whiny first year. But it still doesn't feel nice. Any ideas how I can deal with cheaters like these? Thanks for listening forum users!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

just explain the rules to them if theyre like little kids. if not ,theres no excuse and just refuse to play them.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

With the first case... it needs to be in the Codex if you're going to use it. House rules can be fun occasionally, but it sounds like you guys haven't been playing that long, so stay clear of messing with 'em and just use the rules as written. 

With the second case... generally, for pickup games, you have an army list pre-prepared, and you use whatever's on it. It's all "fair," in theory-- the points are equal on both sides, after all. If he still doesn't like that, then you can either not play him, or tell him that he gets hormagaunts, carnifex, choppy warriors and tyrants and all that mean stuff, and guardsmen are just sort of...guardsmen. Good in large numbers, but not in close combat against tyranids. You're entitled to take three Leman Russes if you really feel like it, and there's ultimately nothing your opponent can really say about that, in the end.


----------



## whocares (Jan 11, 2008)

Stop playing against 12 year olds.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

whocares said:


> Stop playing against 12 year olds.


I think your giving them too much credit
4yr olds seems more accurate


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

whocares said:


> Stop playing against 12 year olds.


I'm kinda glad that my group is so offensive that we don't have many young players for very long. Our new players all tend to be our age... we have this room rented for us in the mall basement where the game store is, and while we're technically supposed to behave as if we were in the store... we don't. We occasionally say stuff that would make a hardened sailor blush, and the parents of younger players who hear the crass jokes and constant four letter words, stories from the Marine Corps from some of our players, and the occasional discussion of a victory brewski after the game tends to scare them off. :fuck:

In fact, just this last evening, we had an old man hold a cross up at us when he overheard a (joking!) discussion of raping and subsequently sacrificing a goat to Slaanesh before the game started for good dice rolls for the Chaos player.

That being said, younger players really are the lifeblood of the hobby, because that's how GW makes their money. Kids get into it for a bit, lose interest, but still have dropped a couple hundred bucks on it.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

I suggest you just not play them. They will learn that if no one wants to play them, then they may have to follow the rules rather than whine and make up their own.

I used to have a problem with my age. I was 15 when I went to my local vet. club and really stuck out. It weren't till I beat most of the vets in fair games without moaning that I managed to earn their respect :so_happy:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

It seems to me that you actually like the hobby as a whole, while your opponents simply want to kill something. I have a few 'buddies' like that as well. They tend to ruin most of the events they show up for.

For your first mentioned opponent, just ensure that they discuss any 'house' rules or custom army rules with you first. Ask them to show you what benefits these rules give, as well as any negatives to balance them out. If it sounds off, then the game is off as well. Generally most players cannot be trusted to make balanced custom rules for their armies, lol. Some can, but these players are often the ones that try the hardest to work within the published rules.

Your second player is just someone who needs to grow up a bit. No one is just gonna hand them a 'win' because they deserve it for having the models. You seem to have bounced into two very dishonorable people in short order. Is there anyone in your group who has a backbone and a little integrity?

LOL... Today is my daughter's birthday, 8th. And, my daughter is intersted in 40K and IG so I explained to her your problems. She immediately stated that that is just not right... You need to play by the rules and by your codex. If your army can use it, it's fair, and no one has the right to tell you what you can/can't use in your army unless your in a tournament that says otherwise. Of course, I am paraphrasing a bit, but my 8 year old daughter told me just that. You're friends, I hope, are younger than she.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The way I always look at it is be polite with them but at the same time do not back down with people like that. The ork player I would have told he had to play his list as the book had them since he did not ask permission to test an army list, or make him show you the rules as he had them written. Wit the other player see if you could play a lower point game otherwise you were going to play your list as is. Explain to him the best way to learn how to beat an army that gives you problems is to play it multiple times and figure out a startegy.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

chrisman 007 said:


> The first person I noticed was cheating was a very close friend which some may remember from the thread "Chaos is too Overpowered." I recently played him with his orks. He was firing with a standard boyz squad and rolled a number of 4s. He picked them up to roll to wound. I said "Hey, orks a BS 2 aren't they?"
> He replied "Yes, but this is my Mek army."
> "show me the entry in the codex, then."
> "No it's not in there."
> ...


Just say you reduce the BS of ork boyz shooting at you by 1.
If they question that just quote:


> "Because it's _my_ army"


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your help. Oh and Hespithe, your daughter must be the most mature little girl ever to say that. And the first year I was playing was about 12 :wackothough acted 3)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

don't play them or tyell them to play by the rules or you'll castrate them.

i remember at a tourney called Devourer (biggest waste of £20 ever) held at warhammer world i was watching these kids battle (it was doubles combat patrol) 2 guard lists and a chaos sided with nid the nid play lost half his army in one round of shooting and started crying and throwing his models at the kid you killed them he was screaming about he must have been cheating to do that much damage I interupted and said "well if you can't stand loosing don't make up some crap about cheatin just don't play the game"


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

You have discovered the major downside of the game. There are also a majority of players who do not measure and move their models accurately or even within 2" of accurate. the list goes on as to all the cheating I see and play against. It is remarkable.
Granted it is not always deliberate. 1 player tells others what the "rule" is and they all go by it w/o looking it up. Then the wjole store ends up doing it wrong.

When playing those types, try to be polite and explain what the rulebook is and show them in print and pictures. If that does not work,then simply play as fast as a game you can. take 1 min turns. game over. you will unfortunately have a good size list of who not to play again until you see them playing right.


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

My experience with cheats is explain to them simply the rule in question. If they still refuse to believe you or start whining, then ask them to come over and look in your rule book. Its a good sized book for this so when they get with in range hit them over the head with it till they see reason, you would be amazed how few cheaters want to play with me these days. :grin:

Seriously though you have my deepest sympathy, i personally play in a relaxed yet competitive way and would struggle to remain calm faced with someone like that. the army lists are designed to be fairly even given the points cost, i always prefer a close and hard fought battle to a push over battle. The two people i play most with are the same and we all play the game for the games sake.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I've only had two blatent cheaters in my 8 years, other people were either stupid or misunderstanding.

The one that stands out was a little kid with an Eldar mech army, I was playing Word Bearers. I shot a Falcon (holos and other cheese) out of the sky on turn one with double 6's for the field rolls, and he promptly said "It doesn't die. It has a shield."

And with that he put a marker next to it, and informed me it had 3 Void Shields.

Bleh!

With your case, the first guy is a slanderous liar and I would hesitate to play him again. The second kid seems to be a whiny little kid who can't fight Guard with Nids' (Highly destructive. 120 Hormies hitting your lines on turn one. AAAAH!!!), and is overly afriad of Blast weapons. Space out the Gaunts, and you'll never have to worry about the Pie Plate of Doom.

-Dirge


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i dont think ive every complained about anything at GWS

apart from a gws staff member saying i was getting caught from crossfire

from people fighting inside a ork base

because there wasa gap where the scenery met


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I hate fuckin filthy cheats:ireful2:. Give them a good hard boot in the nuts, then slap them down wi yer rulebook. If thats no to yer likin, as it may get you banned from yer local store, dont play them, and tell them the only person they chating are themselves.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

well, since firewolf didn't say it, i will...

"take their ears! :spiteful:"


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

The staff members are on hand to deal with stuff like this. or at least they should be. go to them.


----------



## Vitaeus (Jan 27, 2008)

If they don't play by the rules, simply state "Okay, well if that's how you want to play, then I will withdraw all of my units from the planet and initiate an orbital bombardment. I win automatically."


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Im with firewolf ask the Ork player if he's fucking stupid and tell the pisshead with the Tyranid to jam them up his ass ...or youll get rid of you fire support if he only fields termigants...then if he refuses tell to jam a Carnifex up his ass. I wont even deal with those type of people.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Vitaeus said:


> If they don't play by the rules, simply state "Okay, well if that's how you want to play, then I will withdraw all of my units from the planet and initiate an orbital bombardment. I win automatically."


:laugh:

Good one, or carry a very large fish with you and smack them upside the head with it when they cheat/do something stupid.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

If someone appears to be cheating, there are a few possibilities.

One, they do not realise it. Stupid people are very common these days and it is not always their fault. The best method of dealing with these people is simply to tell them the real rule, and if neccesary, prove it. They will then accept it and become a better player for your intervention. If they do not change after repeated reminders, then they are stupid and lazy. If this is the case, simply stop playing them as you will not enjoy it. You may then go and smile smugly at the fact that they are not as good as you.

Two, you do not realise that it is in fact you who is cheating. This will most likely be remedied because the other player, knowing himself to be correct ,will ask you to quote your rule, at which point you will realise you are wrong and commence playing by the rules. The most effective solution is to mutter an apology, look down, and feel embarrased for several minutes until you forget you ever did it.

Three, they are cheating and know it. If so, treat as above. If you catch them a first time, they will most often start playing normally to avoid being branded a cheat, and so you will both have a proper game. If they continue cheating they are either stupid, egotistical, desperate for the brief second of glory in a life of failure and underaccomplishment, or some combination of the three. If they continue cheating after you point out several times that they are not playing by the rules, simply stop playing them. You must do so calmly and rationally if you desire to feel superior, which is quite enjoyable enough to make it worthwhile. You may tell a person of authority that they are cheating, which if done properly will result in them having great difficulty doing so in the future, and if done improperly will result in you losing some social status in the group.

Four, you are cheating and know it. If this is the case, please cease and desist playing the game and take up a pastime where your methods hurt nobody else, such as building puzzles, doing crosswords, or find a group of like-minded people and cheat with them.

Do not cheat them back. It will make you as bad as them or potentially even worse. They are also much better at it, and engaging them at thier strongest point is silly.

Do not use violence. This makes you a much worse person. you will notice that while hurting someone's win/loss ratio and enjoyment of a hobby is not a crime, assault is. A criminal record will make it difficult to obtain future employment as well, so if you really do want to lose, make sure you are not caught. Also, be prepared for that brief glow arisen from vengeance to be replaced by feelings of regret and awkwardness in as few as five seconds. If these symptoms do not commence at all, you are a sociopath. You should report this to a psychiatrist as soon as possible.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

give your vehical wounds >_<


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

haha. ok, so my rhino has 2 wounds left. oh sorry you inflicted instant death on my tank. I always make people check rules if i think they are wrong about them


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Vitaeus said:


> If they don't play by the rules, simply state "Okay, well if that's how you want to play, then I will withdraw all of my units from the planet and initiate an orbital bombardment. I win automatically."


thats great:laugh::laugh::laugh:, i'll use it next time a midget is trying to sucker me into letting him off


----------



## Vitaeus (Jan 27, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> thats great:laugh::laugh::laugh:, i'll use it next time a midget is trying to sucker me into letting him off


Or you could just punt him. :biggrin: Go for distance.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I really don't understand why people would even bother cheating in a friendly game at a local store, if they are doing it intentionally it really is pathetic.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

chrisman 007 said:


> I've noticed lately I've been having serious problems with cheaters at my local Club. I don't know why.
> 
> The first person I noticed was cheating was a very close friend which some may remember from the thread "Chaos is too Overpowered." I recently played him with his orks. He was firing with a standard boyz squad and rolled a number of 4s. He picked them up to roll to wound. I said "Hey, orks a BS 2 aren't they?"
> He replied "Yes, but this is my Mek army."
> ...


Simple. Play Vassal 40k!

So far everyone I have played _from this forum_ has been cool.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Just karate chop them in the neck, then tell him you paid the points to do so.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

same here ialways make people check there rules before i let them use it

the necron guy tryed to cast dread on my pheonix lord with a avatar on the table as well
because he was about to attack his necron lord with destroyer body

attacking karandras lmfao


----------



## purepolarpanzer (Jan 8, 2008)

I usually find that most "cheating" is because the person doesn't know the rule. I guaruntee we all get them wrong at some point or another.

If this is not the case and they are actually cheating, simply don't play them. Tell them why, and let them stew over the fact that they are investing hundreds of dollars into a game no one will play with them if they are ass hats.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I've run into a couple of folks like that over the years. I play a lot of different "war" games besides 40k and state clearly to anyone who wants to play a game that I play by the rules, no exception. It saves a great deal of grief in the long run.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess I'm quite lucky.

Over here in Liverpool, the staff make all the kids take an "Exam" before they can have a game in the hobby room. Works great, all the little shits bugger off and the good ones learn the rules and become great hobbists. :biggrin:

Also we have large a collection of the Emperors pointy sticks made of pure banboo! Anyone gives jib and everyone stabs them away. :laugh:
Fortunatly the store centre guards are friends with the store and turn a blind eye to the matter. :grin:

Canadish


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Either don't play with them, or sneak in an extra 1000 pts.
They cheat, yes, but... cheat better.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The only thing I've run across is using proxies. Things seem a little fishy in certain situations when my opponent says "well they have this so it negates that" Other than that, all the people that play at my club happily show rules from codexes, give out info or whatever else. Houserules are a bitch when you don't have them written out and agreed to beforehand. As was mentioned, it's great to change things but you have to have something to balance out the added rule. 

As far as the second scenario that was first mentioned, tell him tough luck kid, we have a certain amount of points and this is how I choose to use mine. Nothing he can do about it. if he continues to whine, I like the orbital bombardment idea....with a massive hammer. 

I can understand some mistakes and such that are honest mistakes. When I was getting used to my CSM I failed to remember that my plague marines had an I3 instead of I4 until after I got home from the game. My opponent didn't say anything, but it was an honest mistake as I don't have the stats memorized yet. I find that most of my opponents are forgiving and will rectify mistakes on either my part or theirs. Makes it a much more friendly environment.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The worst I've ever seen is this really annoying Imperial Guard player. First off he tried to include a squad of two snipers, I wasn't having that and he let it go. Next his whole army apparently had Carapace Armour and it gave them 3+ saves! Another thing was when he said he had a Basilisk off field and it could shoot one shot per game!

He also said a number of other rules like his Commissar making a squad Fearless and whenever I confronted him about it he would name a piece of Wargear and show me in the Codex, and after 10 seconds of reading I would say "But that gives a completely different effect." and he would respond "Oh sorry its this piece of Wargear." and everything will repeat until he finally just leaves it.

I was really peeved after we _eventually_ finished the game, and I won, that in fact he didn't have a proper army list for that size game and he had just given his whole army loads of extra Wargear to make up for it. Next week I found out my Gullible friend had fought him and only found out about his deceit after his loss. . .


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

With problem no1 I say it's a simple "don't play with them" rule if they're going to be a complete idiot and trying and make his own rules up, It's a waste of your time where you could be playing against more reasonable players (and it's quite weird of a BS3 army, cause a Big mek is the same BS *NOTE*also was the Ork army the same? If so he was trying to overpower his stuff* )

With Problem 2 don't listen to him, if anythings suppose to be in playing in a game it's having fun, and there's always a way that something can be taken out. But mostly, tel him to not be a wuss, if it's in your list, it's in your list (try and catch him off too and demand to see his list as well )


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

my best friend now old friend use to cheat all the time. of coarse he cheated all the time useing his spacemarines and letting them have no invunerables, saying they had 2+ armour saves so on and so forth, and he thought he knew the game better then me (he introduced the game to me) so then i started to find ways around his cheating. and beat him at his game

or you could just not play against them


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

or just slap the person round the face...hard. Or yeh just cheat more start of like

YOU "wow your army looks good"

cheating fuck "i know it's amazing"

YOU " well i hoped you have played against a deathskull legion before"

cheating fuck "NO!, what do they do?"

YOU "oh..well you'll find out"

later on in the battle

cheating fuck " but you 5 HQ choices and.."

YOU "deathskull legion"

Cheating fuck "and you have no troops"

YOU "deathskull legion"


----------



## erick44 (Aug 13, 2008)

hahaha thats awesome!!!^^^^


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a similar problem like your #2 in a GW shop one time. This kid came up to me and asked me if i wanted to play his tau, so of course having never met this kid before I agreed. As soon as we start deploying, he sets his entire army on the table. I explained to him that deployment is done in turns (this was back in 4th). He said that he had never played like that and _didn't want to start_. I was taken aback, but I kept cool and explained again to him that those were the rules in the book. He got mad and started _throwing_ his stuff back into his foam box (at least he kinda took care of his stuff lolz) and put his first piece down.
When it was my turn to put down my HS, I placed my Land Raider on the board and he seriously popped a blood vessel. "You're gonna wipe out my entire army with that!! Tack it off seriously!" To which I replied... 

"You don't know that."

Seriously it's a game of chance, nothing more. Meticulous planning and expert tactics can be shot to shit with your bad rolls and the enemy's good rolls.

Needless to say, I achieved a "crushing victory," but that's irrelevant.
lolz.:victory::victory:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

HA people are always like that... In a team game I had this nid player dropped out because my crusader was deployed in front of his units and said that would take out his entire army... 1st turn a zoanthrope blows it up.... HE then wanted to play but couldn't coz the game was started and got pissy from that....


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

i once played a chaos player before which kind of went like this

i deployed 2 tyrants and about 70-100 gaunts. with the new rules.
he used a landraider and a defiler with noise troopers. he said that he did not want to play me because he would win to easily. or i should field my carnie. nope i said. for the first 2 turns he fired evry think at my gaunts. i soon finished him off with my tyrants and won by whiping the bored with his men. my gants came nack to take my own points of capture. true story.:victory:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The joys of arrogance backfiring.... 

Is it cheating when they not let you field a model or unit?? I had that problem with mephiston before.... In the old codex a chaos player thought the extra toughness was a typo and wouldn't let me use it.... He won't even play me in general with new mephiston's rules....


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Nah, mate, it's really not cheating, after all there's no law that says you _have_ to play... but it is being a giant cock. Honestly, when you see how some behave about their armies. I can't help it, I just end up wondering what sad and pathetic lives they must have that they have to compensate by being the bestest baddest _toy-soldier player_ that they know...

Don't get me wrong, I have been beaten by some absolute gentlemen before, courteous, knowledgeable people with senses of humour; and that's a _pleasure_ not because I'm a secret Slaaneshi (even though I am) but because friendly people are good to be around whatever you're doing, so having a good time with good people is cool, even if they are politely and wittily handing you your ass on a plate. 

So I'm not saying "everyone who beats me is an asshole that just wants to win" by any means. Some both love and are good at this game, unlike me, to whom only one of those applies. But some people only seem to enjoy winning, in which case, they should, I heartily believe, take up something that they _can_ win all the time, like "being the only person who coincidently has both their name and their birthday, who will stand in their shower on a Tuesday morning". 

Because, to me, and I've said this many times on loads of threads (BTW, apologies if I'm rambling, I get quite garralous after a couple of glasses), and even disagreed with Galahad about it, it's not so much a competition for me as a kind of story-telling with rules, a collaboration, an agreement to do something both structured and fun with another person (ooh-er missus). And therefore... no fun = no point.

:cyclops with an eye of pie:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Reason is a good first starter.
if that fails:
FALCOOOOOOON PUNCH!

A while ago (in my hobby youth) if i was playing a game and there was something i couldn't kill with my army (say, no antitank weapons left, versus a Land Raider) then i would give up. Although with that said, we did play until one army was destroyed.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

> When it was my turn to put down my HS, I placed my Land Raider on the board and he seriously popped a blood vessel. "You're gonna wipe out my entire army with that!! Tack it off seriously!" To which I replied...



when this happens to me (some one puts big unit of death infront of my out in the open infantry) i crie in the inside but keep playing hopeing for lady luck


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

the only advice i can offer is

- take your 40k rulebook to every game, and read it thoroughly
- read up on different armies, i.e borrow friends codex`s then you will know if your opponent is cheating
- if something dosent seem right then question what they are doing and if they whine just quit the game or demand they play properly!


----------



## blitz451 (Apr 4, 2008)

Where I play rules or other conflicts between players are resolved by other players not in the game. If you are playing at a store there should always be someone around to help out with rules issues. Had I been asked for help in these situations i probably would have done the following.

In situation 1 i probably would have told your opponent that it may be his army but in the store we all play by the same rules so 4's miss.

In situation 2 i would have told you opponent that you both have the same amount of points in your armies so it was perfectly fair. Then i would have offered to help him with is deployment and tactics if it was ok with you that i do so. All help that i offer is in the deployment phase only once you start turn 1 he's on his own to either try to employ my suggestions or not. 

All of these things are contingent on being asked to do them you never want to butt in to someone elses game without being asked.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

This always works:

Always agree before you play that if a player insists on doing something not in the dex or rules, you can chop off one of his testicles. Have a GW modelling knife to hand for just such an occassion.
If he does this more than twice, well hey, he doesn't have any balls left, so let him have his silly rule, at least you can still shag!


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> Reason is a good first starter.
> if that fails:
> FALCOOOOOOON PUNCH!


Haha. Having recently read the book "Snowcrash" that took on a whole new meaning.

For those of you who don't get what I mean, "reason" is a large gattling railgun kinda thing. 

Hey...it could work...


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> This always works:
> 
> Always agree before you play that if a player insists on doing something not in the dex or rules, you can chop off one of his testicles. Have a GW modelling knife to hand for just such an occassion.
> If he does this more than twice, well hey, he doesn't have any balls left, so let him have his silly rule, at least you can still shag!


Not to mention you've done the rest of humanity a service. Such a creature will be unable to procreate, therefore strengthening the gene pool in the long run.

:laugh:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Good point Wraithian - hadn't considered that advantage!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

You assume the cheater is male. Women cheat too...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

darklove said:


> You assume the cheater is male. Women cheat too...


Punch them in the ovaries. Ron burgundy style!!:biggrin:


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

last time someone wanted to try something crazy (i couldn't bring any termies in a 600 point game) i said ok, so then i made a list with a lrc, emperors champion with aacnmtc, and 2 seven man squads, all in the LRC.

he played ig.

needless to say i won.

bt ftw


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

what you want to do is say ' ok your mek army can do whatever but my imperial guardsmen have the new basilisk varient which i can pick up grind your models into the very flock of the table before knocking you to the ground robbing you off your belongings and make it back to the table for the assualt phase '


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I think this thread is straying from the practical to the fantastical. If you assault other players then you will be arrested. If you smash their models they can sue you or press charges for criminal damage. If you slander them in public they can also sue you.

I think some of the earlier, moderate, suggestions are the best.

If something is not in the codex or faq then you can't use it. 
If people don't like some of the units in your list, like LRs, then they don't have to play against you but they do not have the right to tell you what you can and cannot take.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

darklove said:


> I think this thread is straying from the practical to the fantastical. If you assault other players then you will be arrested. If you smash their models they can sue you or press charges for criminal damage. If you slander them in public they can also sue you.
> 
> I think some of the earlier, moderate, suggestions are the best.
> 
> ...


Everyone's just having a bit of fun and joking around. I don't really think they're actually suggesting to assault anybody or destroy models. 



darklove said:


> You assume the cheater is male. Women cheat too...


Yes, but how many females are in the hobby? I'd say it's around 95% male.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

yea, correct mistakes, call cheats, get an outside moderator

as for the kid, after starting my 12 and 13 year old cousins on a Tau army (after years of teaching them how to play RTS's and other games well), yong players need mentors, or to play their games at a store that moderates the young'ins rights in the store (ie, you cheat, you cant use our bathrooms, or leave the store in game... yes, I know this is a 20 man 4000p points a peice game, and I know its 8 AM and you just wone that $15 bet about chugging 8 liters of Mountain Dew without pukeing, but rules are rules, now finish your movement phase... no, you cant have one of those empy Dew bottles, we use them for making terrains.)

btw, my cusins live 8hrs away from me, and they save all summer to expand their army, they pooled their cash and got a battleforce, then civilly decided who gets what halves... then pissed off the redshirts trying to get them to reserve 2 AOBR boxes (1 for each) and start a SM army and an Ork army, throwing the collective 150 dollars they had spent on their Tau to the side... I'm so proud!

lolz, that was one hell of a tangent, the point of it is, pick one of those annoying little buggers and mentor him/her, so that our hobby isnt all retarded little kids now, and all Smurfs in 15 years.

the fish, bombardment, and excellently aggressive use of the Big Grey Book are all geat.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Best bet is to restrict them definitely. You cheated that's minus a kill point for you. You complained that's two.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

My soulution would be to have a rather large hammer nearby, and periodically tap it against your palm and say " Oh, so i cant play my basilisk? Let me introduce you to The mark V Mr. Hammer, the most powerful D.I.Y hammer in the world, It could smash your armies countless heads clean off,now Im not sure i've got the guts to smash your models to pieces, But I just had a coffee and Im feelin kinda hyped, so tell me, Does your Hive tyrants/Biovore/Carnifex/[insert expensive model here] Feel lucky? Well does it? PUNK!"
Ah... Dirty harry-esque Standoffs rock.

Another favourite would be to fight him by stating you were playing Guardsmen.Then playing only one squad of guardsmen, then bring on a carnifex, avatar, greater demon, demon prince, terminators, a land raider Several baneblades, and A few krootox and 5 monoliths, When he asks you what the heck you are doing, simply state that the Huamoid ones (termies demon, avatar, demon prince) are "mercaneries" And tell him the vehicles are "dedicated transports" that cost no points because you took the doctrine " PWN THE NOOB"


----------



## AnubisBlade (Aug 5, 2008)

int eh first example i would just pull from the board and tell them that next time they wanna cheat they can play themself. in the second example ... hard for me to be nice to someone that whines before the game even begins so i would tell them to grow a pair and take the fight or not play at all cause everyone is gonna field the best they can vs horde if they know ya play bugs.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think a simple place your hand on the codex and rulebook at your side should silence their whining, also to the point that I resorted to read every codex available (just cause all of the races are interesting in fluff) and to catch players off with things your not certain with.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Lord Reevan said:


> Best bet is to restrict them definitely. You cheated that's minus a kill point for you. You complained that's two.


:laugh: I'm totally trying this :mrgreen::laugh:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Well to be fair not all 12 year olds are bad heck i play with a 10 year old and he never cheats, he plays fairly, knows most of the rules and doesnt complain. Now i myself am 12 and its just a question of maturity some kids my age are mature and willing to accept the consequenses of a bad dice roll while some will try to reroll it behind a tree or complain about your models. So not all young players are bad but i do know what you meen (i once tried to teach my sister to play she just kept laughing and falling over)


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

lots of litel kids start nids and fail at them because they dont know haw to play and i would say take your hive tyrent and carnafex off the will shred me


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

I love playing cheaters and calling them on _*EVERYTHING!!!*_ its kinda fun to make them ashamed of themselves. most people under 14 i play have the squeaky voice which is some form of torture im sure and seem to have never seen a codex i avoid but there are exceptions. i love teaching the younglings when they dont whine or speak in an annoying fashion.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Simply say if you don't like it don't play and move on. Wasting time with cry babies just makes the hobby less amusing. As for cheaters... well idk what to say.... Cheat back. If they say anything along the lines of 'hey thats cheating' then you simply reply if you get to then so do i, its only fair. Other then that just call the game. If they bitch then say don't cheat... But i def. hate having to deal with that b.s  oh well what can you do.

Chaosftw


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Personally when I have a cheater similar to example #1 I always play the following:

"Wow.. thats cool, well my army has BS 5. What? you want to see my rulebook? Oh, ITS MY ARMY. Not fair you say? well, I'll stop if you canprove your 'MeK" army is BS3/4 hows that?"

Or something along those lines, or my personal favorite:

"Oh... my basilisk negates 10" off my scatter dice against 'Mek' armies due to their super ultra hate \against army rules that dont exist rule"


----------

